# Video(s) in pdf einbinden ? auch mit Freeware ?



## Datenschredder (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ohne "Schnickschnack" 
ein Video in ein pdf-File einzubinden.
Es soll am Ende also eine einzige Datei (nämlich pdf) herauskommen,
die das Video enthält und abspielbar ist.
Im Archiv habe ich leider nichts dazu gefunden.

Wie lässt sich das bewerkstelligen ?

Vielen Dank 

Harald


----------



## meta_grafix (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne nur die Möglichkeit über Clip Notes (Premiere, AFX) solcherlei PDF's zu erzeugen.(Beispiel AFX CS 3).

Gruß


----------



## Julchen36 (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Harald, 

es gibt noch die Möglichkeit mit Adobe Acrobat Standard und Professionell Multimedia-Dateien,
sprich Video - oder Audiofiles in Deine pdf`s zu implementieren.
Allerdings sind diese Programme nicht ganz günstig.

Adobe bietet aber auch eine etwas abgespeckte Variante namens Acrobat Elements an,
ich weiß jetzt nur nicht genau, ob die diese Möglichkeit auch anbietet.

Die einzelnen zur Verfügung stehenden Features kannst Du ja aber mal vergleichen.

Ansonsten testest Du einfach vorher die voll funktionsfähigen 30-Tage-Testversionen der einzelnen Produkte einmal in Ruhe aus, dann weißt Du ja auch,
ob unter den Programmen vielleicht sogar etwas für Dich dabei wäre, was die Anschaffung auch auf längere Sicht hin betrachtet, rechtfertigen könnte. 

Hier findest Du noch eine Anleitung (allerdings auf Englisch), wie man z.B. Flashmovies in sein pdf einbindet.
Du kannst aber natürlich auch andere Formate so integrieren.  
Und last but not least ein ebenfalls informativer Link dazu gefunden im Acronaut-Forum. 

Grüßle Julia


----------

